

Text of Chinese official comments on Google - sonnym
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTOE62L05G20100322?type=marketsNews

======
fnid2
_[Google] must follow Chinese law and international custom, and responsibly
handle the aftermath_

Momma always told me, "Pick your battles." I am not sure this is the right
battle to be picking. The Chinese don't play around. They recently executed a
British national for drug crimes:
[http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,669573,00....](http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,669573,00.html)
They sentenced a corrupt business woman to death:
[http://www.mainjustice.com/2009/12/18/china-to-execute-
woman...](http://www.mainjustice.com/2009/12/18/china-to-execute-woman-for-
corruption/) According to that same article they also execute for tax evasion.
Also, the food safety guy for taking bribes: <http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-
pacific/6286698.stm>

I'm no fan of Google and I hope my bias isn't clouding my rationale here, but
I'm not really sure this is the right battle to pick. China isn't Microsoft.
They aren't Apple. China is a sovereign nation with _laws_ that should be
respected. If you don't respect their laws, don't do business there. Can it be
any simpler than that? Is there a moral justification for Google's behavior
that I'm missing?

I can't help but think our government's wishy-washy attitude toward the
enforcement of law has convinced our business leaders that they are _above_
it. In many ways, they _are_ above the law in the U.S., but not in China.

Google has unfairly threatened the lives and freedom of their employees in
China. There's no bluffing in a game like this. Even rationally speaking, I
think it's quite irresponsible of Google to do this.

If Google thinks they are going to change Chinese society or Chinese law or
get away with behavior like this, they're _delusional_.

I'd like to suggest a book for Google executives, it's called _Kiss, Bow, or
Shake Hands_ <http://www.kissboworshakehands.com/2004GTC/index.html>

~~~
cb16
Many Americans lack respect for cultures that are not considered European.
They have been brainwashing into believing that their culture is "the best".
They do not study history and know little of social studies. I think this
stems from a disease called "the white man's burden." American's must
understand and respect that their "way" is not the only "way" or the best
"way".When you try to use false pretense to further your own private agendas
that looks bad; and to insult the intelligence (disrespect) of the Chinese it
looks really bad.

~~~
tokenadult
_Many Americans lack respect for cultures that are not considered European._

I am an exception to that generalization. I have devoted much of my life to
the study of Chinese culture and language, and have lived overseas for years
at a time. But what I know about the Chinese people I know is that they too
like good governance and freedom, and I hope they get more of each in the
coming generation.

------
sonnym
The original Xinhau article can be found here:
[http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2010-03/23/c_132...](http://news.xinhuanet.com/english2010/china/2010-03/23/c_13220853.htm)

